
Show HN: Exercise from Home, Together - piccogabriele
https://virtualgym.run/
======
piccogabriele
The basic idea is to connect people and provide a platform where they can
train together, from home. The platform offers a collection of workouts with
exercise illustrations. Users can create rooms and share the link with
friends. Inside the virtual room, the users are connected via a peer to peer
video chat and the exercises displayed are synchronized. Virtual rooms
currently have no user limit (bandwidth of course :) ).

~~~
piccogabriele
Any feedbacks/suggestions are appreciated. Please be patient with the slowness
of the site, we are using free servers and database, but with a bit of luck we
will improve soon.

~~~
somidscr21
This seems silly, but the use of that emoji as your logo really turned me off.
I have been trying to figure out why in order to give you better feedback, but
I can't.

~~~
piccogabriele
We are still improving the platform and we will change the logo. Thank you for
your feedback

